# E tutto acquista un Senso



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici.

E' come se la realtà , con tutta la sofferenza nostra  e delle persone che amiamo di piu' , riuscissimo a sopportarla meglio, come se tutto riuscissimo a coniugarlo finalmente con il Senso, che non è soprannaturale ( almeno io questo Dono non l'ho ricevuto..atteso..ricercato..ma non acquisito) ma è un Senso che è dentro di Noi che solo amando quello che abbiamo ci restituisce una gioia vivissima,intensa, che ci fa battere il cuore a 3000 battiti al secondo...battiti sordi, profondi, dalla frequenza precisa, densa..è come se l'aria dentro di noi volesse esplodere...e si fa Gioia.

Questo è uno di quei momenti, e lo dovevo comunicare. A Voi.

E tutto acquista un Senso...


----------



## Old grace (15 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici.
> 
> E' come se la realtà , con tutta la sofferenza nostra e delle persone che amiamo di piu' , riuscissimo a sopportarla meglio, come se tutto riuscissimo a coniugarlo finalmente con il Senso, che non è soprannaturale ( almeno io questo Dono non l'ho ricevuto..atteso..ricercato..ma non acquisito) ma è un Senso che è dentro di Noi che solo amando quello che abbiamo ci restituisce una gioia vivissima,intensa, che ci fa battere il cuore a 3000 battiti al secondo...battiti sordi, profondi, dalla frequenza precisa, densa..è come se l'aria dentro di noi volesse esplodere...e si fa Gioia.
> 
> ...


sono attimi impagabili, quelli per cui vale la pena di vivere. grazie per averlo condiviso con noi


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Attimi preziosi. 
Come i buoni libri, che pur essendo inanimati suggeriscono mille sogni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2007)

*che bello...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici.
> 
> E' come se la realtà , con tutta la sofferenza nostra e delle persone che amiamo di piu' , riuscissimo a sopportarla meglio, come se tutto riuscissimo a coniugarlo finalmente con il Senso, che non è soprannaturale ( almeno io questo Dono non l'ho ricevuto..atteso..ricercato..ma non acquisito) ma è un Senso che è dentro di Noi che solo amando quello che abbiamo ci restituisce una gioia vivissima,intensa, che ci fa battere il cuore a 3000 battiti al secondo...battiti sordi, profondi, dalla frequenza precisa, densa..è come se l'aria dentro di noi volesse esplodere...e si fa Gioia.
> 
> ...


Io lo sto cercando.
Quanto sono felice per te!
BACIO 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Morgana (16 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici.
> 
> E' come se la realtà , con tutta la sofferenza nostra e delle persone che amiamo di piu' , riuscissimo a sopportarla meglio, come se tutto riuscissimo a coniugarlo finalmente con il Senso, che non è soprannaturale ( almeno io questo Dono non l'ho ricevuto..atteso..ricercato..ma non acquisito) ma è un Senso che è dentro di Noi che solo amando quello che abbiamo ci restituisce una gioia vivissima,intensa, che ci fa battere il cuore a 3000 battiti al secondo...battiti sordi, profondi, dalla frequenza precisa, densa..è come se l'aria dentro di noi volesse esplodere...e si fa Gioia.
> 
> ...


Sono momenti unici dove davvero si tocca il cielo ocn un dito, ti auguro duri il piu' a lungo possibile, sono tanto felice per te.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Micietta..*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici.
> 
> E' come se la realtà , con tutta la sofferenza nostra e delle persone che amiamo di piu' , riuscissimo a sopportarla meglio, come se tutto riuscissimo a coniugarlo finalmente con il Senso, che non è soprannaturale ( almeno io questo Dono non l'ho ricevuto..atteso..ricercato..ma non acquisito) ma è un Senso che è dentro di Noi che solo amando quello che abbiamo ci restituisce una gioia vivissima,intensa, che ci fa battere il cuore a 3000 battiti al secondo...battiti sordi, profondi, dalla frequenza precisa, densa..è come se l'aria dentro di noi volesse esplodere...e si fa Gioia.
> 
> ...


Bella che sei!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

belli che siete Voi!!


Io lo so, per esaltare quello che ho non mi ci vuole molto...come è anche vero che con poco mi crocefiggo...mah..poi sapete..è tutto cosi relativo...

beh..che ci importa...oggi c'è un nebbione tremendo , eppure è stato bellissimo recarsi  sul lavoro in bici.

E voi come state?


----------



## La Lupa (16 Febbraio 2007)

Mooooooooolto bene.

Pressapoco come te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so e non voglio sapere, ma ti auguro che tutto questo duri e che dipenda da te il più possibile.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Favolosamente Micia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se riesco a mettere le mie zampaccie su un Kelly... potrei anche raggiungere il nirvana


----------



## Old grace (16 Febbraio 2007)

sto bene! mi sento una piccola cosa nell'universo, e questa cosa mi fa stare bene. poi, dalla finestra entra una luce ... beh non so definirla ... è tutto bello

ah ... certo sono un po' rintronata dal filmone in lingua con sottotitoli, però ho imparato due parole di tedesco ... non si sa mai


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> sto bene! mi sento una piccola cosa nell'universo, e questa cosa mi fa stare bene. poi, dalla finestra entra una luce ... beh non so definirla ... è tutto bello
> 
> ah ... certo sono un po' rintronata dal filmone in lingua con sottotitoli, però ho imparato due parole di tedesco ... non si sa mai


Welche sind???


----------



## Old grace (16 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Welche sind???


non _queste due_ ... ciao trotto, buona giornata!


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2007)

Voglio trovare un senso a questa sera 
anche se questa sera un senso non ce l'ha... 

Voglio trovare un senso a questa vita 
anche se questa vita 
un senso non ce l'ha 
voglio trovare 
un senso a questa storia 
anche se questa storia 
un senso non ce l'ha 

voglio trovare 
un senso a questa voglia 
anche se questa voglia 
un senso non ce l'ha! 
Sai che cosa penso 
che se non ha un senso 
domani arrivera' 
domani arrivera' lo stesso 

senti che bel vento 
non costa mai tempo 
domani un altro giorno arrivera' 

voglio trovare un senso a questa situazio
ne 
anche se questa situazione un senso non 
ce l'ha! 
Voglio trovare un senso 
a questa condizione 
anche se questa condizione un senso non 
ce l'ha! 

Sai che cosa penso 
che se non ha un senso 
domani arrivera' 
domani arrivera' lo stesso 
senti che bel vento 
non costa mai tempo 
domani un altro giorno arrivera' 
domani un altro giorno ormai e è qua 

voglio trovare un senso a tante cose 
anche se tante cose 
un senso non ce l'ha 

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala 

domani arrivera' 
domani arrivera' 
lo stesso 

senti che bel vento 
non passa mai il tempo 
domani un altro giorno arrivera' 
domani un altro giorno arrivera' 
domani un altro gior


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Sarà l'effimero dell'effimero ma questa cosetta mi ha sempre divertito e ci puoi "mettere i momenti preziosi".............
Bruja

'A CASCIAFORTE   Vaco truvanno na casciaforte! E andivinate pe' ne fá che? Non tengo titoli, non vivo 'e rendita, non ci ho un vestito pe' cuollo a me!... Ma 'a cascia mi necessita... Pe' forza ll'aggi''a tené! Ce aggi''a mettere tutt''e llettere che mi ha scritto Rosina mia... nu ritratto (formato visita) d''a bonanema 'e zi' Sufia... nu cierro 'e capille, nu cuorno 'e curallo... ed il becco del pappagallo che noi perdemmo nel ventitré... Sono ricordi che in cassaforte, sulo llá dinto t''e ppuó' astipá... Quando mi privano del companatico, io 'ngótto e zitto senza sferrá... Lo so! La vita è tragica, ma 'a cascia...mme ll'hann''a dá! Ce aggi''a mettere tutt''e llettere che mi ha scritto Rosina mia... Il mozzone di una steárica (conficcato nella bugia), na bambola 'e Miccio, na lente in astuccio... e una coda di cavalluccio che mi ricorda la meglio etá! Vaco truvanno na casciaforte! Ma a qua' casciere ce 'o vvaco a dí?... Certe reliquie, cierti cimeli, si 'e ttiene 'a fore, pònno sparí!... San Casimiro martire... 'sta cascia, famm''a vení! Ce aggi''a mettere tutt''e llettere che mm'ha scritto Rosina mia, na cartella (di lire dodici) rilasciata dall'agenzía... Na máneca 'e sicchio, na crástula 'e specchio, na corteccia di cacio vecchio e un fracchesciasso color cakí! ....................................................................................................


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Grazie bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà l'effimero dell'effimero ma questa cosetta mi ha sempre divertito e ci puoi "mettere i momenti preziosi".............
> Bruja
> 
> 'A CASCIAFORTE Vaco truvanno na casciaforte! E andivinate pe' ne fá che? Non tengo titoli, non vivo 'e rendita, non ci ho un vestito pe' cuollo a me!... Ma 'a cascia mi necessita... Pe' forza ll'aggi''a tené! Ce aggi''a mettere tutt''e llettere che mi ha scritto Rosina mia... nu ritratto (formato visita) d''a bonanema 'e zi' Sufia... nu cierro 'e capille, nu cuorno 'e curallo... ed il becco del pappagallo che noi perdemmo nel ventitré... Sono ricordi che in cassaforte, sulo llá dinto t''e ppuó' astipá... Quando mi privano del companatico, io 'ngótto e zitto senza sferrá... Lo so! La vita è tragica, ma 'a cascia...mme ll'hann''a dá! Ce aggi''a mettere tutt''e llettere che mi ha scritto Rosina mia... Il mozzone di una steárica (conficcato nella bugia), na bambola 'e Miccio, na lente in astuccio... e una coda di cavalluccio che mi ricorda la meglio etá! Vaco truvanno na casciaforte! Ma a qua' casciere ce 'o vvaco a dí?... Certe reliquie, cierti cimeli, si 'e ttiene 'a fore, pònno sparí!... San Casimiro martire... 'sta cascia, famm''a vení! Ce aggi''a mettere tutt''e llettere che mm'ha scritto Rosina mia, na cartella (di lire dodici) rilasciata dall'agenzía... Na máneca 'e sicchio, na crástula 'e specchio, na corteccia di cacio vecchio e un fracchesciasso color cakí! ....................................................................................................




meravigliosa

	
	
		
		
	


	










io na casciaforte la tengo bruja mia, è di legno, me l'ha fatta il padre di un amico mio...tengo stipate foto , lettere, e altre cose preziose...magari c'è scappata pure qualche briciola di cioccolato..sai com'è...quando si sfogliano certi ricordi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












    ehhhh..che sospirone...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mooooooooolto bene.
> 
> Pressapoco come te!
> 
> ...




tutta farina delmio sacco a pelo lupotta, tant'è vero che stasera ero sckizzata. ero....mi sono ricomposta. Non mordo piu'.


----------



## Old sunrise (16 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Voglio trovare un senso a questa sera
> anche se questa sera un senso non ce l'ha...
> 
> Voglio trovare un senso a questa vita
> ...


la sto ascoltando in questo momento ...bellisima!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2007)

*chiosa*

_Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici._



vero miciolidia, come questo di oggi, in cui vorresti abbracciare un AK-47...e puntarlo su:


1. l'ignoranza

2. l'arroganza

3. l'invidia

4 . l'accidia

5 . su coloro che hanno la pretesa di insegnare e vengono pure pagati da questo governo di m.

6. su alcuni mezzi di informazione, uno a caso la TV.

continuate voi con la lista se ne ne avete bisogno.


Buona giornata a tutti.

- ritorno a lavorare-


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

...mmm....'namo bene....   

	
	
		
		
	


	





...
7.   Il mio collega
...


----------



## Iris (1 Marzo 2007)

*Sparo su...*

Coloro che non hanno il coraggio delle proprie azioni.
 Coloro che attribuiscono ciò che succede loro agli altri.
quelli che cambiano opinione o colore a seconda delle circostanze.

GLI IPOCRITI  ED CRETINI

Un cretino è più pernicioso di un cattivo. La cattiveria ha una sua logica, compresa la quale idanni generati dall'idiota possono essere prevenuti; l'idiota è una scheggia impazzita... un Kamikaze imbottito di tritolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2007)

*ciao iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Coloro che non hanno il coraggio delle proprie azioni.
> Coloro che attribuiscono ciò che succede loro agli altri.
> quelli che cambiano opinione o colore a seconda delle circostanze.
> 
> ...


iris...ma lavori con me?


ciao lupa.


ciao pupe. ( a rivoglio le faccine di primaaaaaaaaaaa)


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

sunrise ha detto:


> la sto ascoltando in questo momento ...bellisima!!!


 
3 centesimi al KG


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> _Esistono degli attimi nella Vita, nella nostra Vita, in cui davvero crediamo che nulla di piu' sarebbe necessario per farci felici._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Miciolidia

è un bel pezzo che non si "sentiamo". In tutto questo tempo ti confesso che mi sei mancata, mi sono mancati i tuoi momenti di critica feroce, o quei momenti di "scazzo" totale in cui economizzi i caratteri che digiti sulla tastiera, ma sopra ogni cosa mi è mancata la tua capacità di leggere tra le righe di ognuno di noi. So che tu hai continuato a scrivere, mentre l'assente ero io, ma in questo tuo thread dove esprimi un attimo di felicità della tua vita, ho voluto comunicarti quanto puoi essere importante per tanti altri.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*uè.. ferraglia...mi fai arrossire...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao Miciolidia
> 
> è un bel pezzo che non si "sentiamo". In tutto questo tempo ti confesso che mi sei mancata, mi sono mancati i tuoi momenti di critica feroce, o quei momenti di "scazzo" totale in cui economizzi i caratteri che digiti sulla tastiera, ma sopra ogni cosa mi è mancata la tua capacità di leggere tra le righe di ognuno di noi. So che tu hai continuato a scrivere, mentre l'assente ero io, ma in questo tuo thread dove esprimi un attimo di felicità della tua vita, ho voluto comunicarti quanto puoi essere importante per tanti altri.


Grazie lancillotto.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Micio*

No. Il fatto che casa mia si trova lievemente in discesa... tutti i cretini rotolano a valle e bussano alla mia porta. Me li becco tutti!!!

Cretina pure io, che apro la porta!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> No. Il fatto che casa mia si trova lievemente in discesa... tutti i cretini rotolano a valle e bussano alla mia porta. Me li becco tutti!!!
> 
> Cretina pure io, che apro la porta!!!


 


Hahahahahah.....senti perchè alla fine della discesa non metti, diciamo ad un metro dalla tua porta una striscia chiodata? Magari ti evita una bella mole di lavoro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*

Avevo pensato di cambiare casa...
Però potrei sfruttare la mia esperienza per risolvere i problemi di ometti in crisi, gementi ed indecisi sul loro destino, ma con il  "pacco duro".
Eliminiamo il "pacco", eliminiamo il problema!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Avevo pensato di cambiare casa...
> Però potrei sfruttare la mia esperienza per risolvere i problemi di ometti in crisi, gementi ed indecisi sul loro destino, ma con il "pacco duro".
> Eliminiamo il "pacco", eliminiamo il problema!


 
Crocerossina hard?

wow...


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Micio......*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Crocerossina hard?
> 
> wow...


Ci sarebbe libero il posto di guardarobiera...............interessa??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io chiedo di affittarmi una perete della camera da letto, ci faccio un buco e boui che non trovi i cog.ioni che pagano per sbirciare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe libero il posto di guardarobiera...............interessa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Guardarobiera?..no..du palle..Bruja, ne ho pieni dei guaradaroba a casa mia...

arredatrice? ..mi diverto di piu.


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Avevo pensato di cambiare casa...
> Però potrei sfruttare la mia esperienza per risolvere i problemi di ometti in crisi, gementi ed indecisi sul loro destino, ma con il "pacco duro".
> Eliminiamo il "pacco", eliminiamo il problema!


 
Dato che non ti manca la materia prima, puoi sempre aprire un saponificio, così ti ritrovi con il riscaldamente garantito (inceneritore), puoi rivendere energia elettrica (centrale termoelettrica), crei un'attività commerciale (saponificio), elimini l'inquinamento da rifiuti tossici (riciclaggio degli scarti) e soprattuto, fai del bene all'umanità (femminile in maggior parte)


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Grazie lancillotto.


 
Arrossire????? seeeee...... un carroarmato non può arrossire.

Se ti imbarazzi per così poco, allora è meglio che non comincio a farti dei complimenti seri.........


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Dato che non ti manca la materia prima, puoi sempre aprire un saponificio, così ti ritrovi con il riscaldamente garantito (inceneritore), puoi rivendere energia elettrica (centrale termoelettrica), crei un'attività commerciale (saponificio), elimini l'inquinamento da rifiuti tossici (riciclaggio degli scarti) e soprattuto, fai del bene all'umanità (femminile in maggior parte)


 
pietà 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ho capito..


dal filo spinato all'inceneritore?


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pietà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANdiamo per ordine



> No. Il fatto che casa mia si trova lievemente in discesa... tutti i cretini rotolano a valle e bussano alla mia porta. Me li becco tutti!!!


Iris ha detto che è piena di materia prima, quindi non sapendo casa farsene e avendo parlato in questi giorni con una persona economicamente molto strategica, ho capito che avendo tanti essere inutili davanti alla porta, puoi sfruttarli al meglio facendo del bene


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*ehhhh???!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Guardarobiera?..no..du palle..Bruja, ne ho pieni dei guaradaroba a casa mia...
> 
> arredatrice? ..mi diverto di piu.


 
E cosa gli arredi, il letto o il bidet???  Oooops lassa perde!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*lanci*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Arrossire????? seeeee...... un carroarmato non può arrossire.
> 
> Se ti imbarazzi per così poco, allora è meglio che non comincio a farti dei complimenti seri.........


 
ecco bravo....stai buono li'...a cuccia.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Cattivaccio!!!*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Dato che non ti manca la materia prima, puoi sempre aprire un saponificio, così ti ritrovi con il riscaldamente garantito (inceneritore), puoi rivendere energia elettrica (centrale termoelettrica), crei un'attività commerciale (saponificio), elimini l'inquinamento da rifiuti tossici (riciclaggio degli scarti) e soprattuto, fai del bene all'umanità (femminile in maggior parte)


 
Se elimino tutti i pacchi, io ehm, che faccio in caso di necessita? 
Oppure salvo solo te,  Lanci?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Bru'...*



Bruja ha detto:


> E cosa gli arredi, il letto o il bidet??? Oooops lassa perde!!!
> Bruja


 

ahahaha.-è meglio...a cuccia pure tu...


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se elimino tutti i pacchi, io ehm, che faccio in caso di necessita?
> Oppure salvo solo te, Lanci?


Puoi conservare i pacchi ed eliminare il resto, e poi puoi sempre effettuare il collaudo preventivo prima di ..... ehmmm..... incenerire.......

Io spero tu non ne abbia a male se cerco di passare lontano dalla discesa che porta a casa tua.........


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*lanci*

Tranquillo, non ti zompo addosso!
Oppure sei uno di quelli che non reggerebbe il collaudo?


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Ma..............*

Parlate di "pacchi".......... o di pacchi, contropacchi e contropaccotti? Non per nulla io mi fido solo dopo controllo, sai quante bufale!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*

Ahi, Ahai, la badessa vuole efettuare un controllo  da dietro le grate?


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tranquillo, non ti zompo addosso!
> Oppure sei uno di quelli che *non reggerebbe il collaudo*?


è quello che temo, e comunque sia, se anche passassi le "eliminatorie", chi mi garantirebbe la morte di vecchiaia????

Preferisco fare il procacciatore, ti procuro la materia prima, così libero il campo


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Badessa*



Iris ha detto:


> Ahi, Ahai, la badessa vuole efettuare un controllo da dietro le grate?


No no, mando delle specialiste, abbiamo qui delle penitenti che hanno esercitato il mestiere........... a loro basta il colpo d'occhio!!  Ci rimettiamo alla divina provvidenza....
Oggi è S.Semplicio Papa e i santi ed i papi possono permetterselo quel nome, le sorelle, le badesse e le donne in genere se sono "sempicie" ci rimettono di brutto...
Andate in pace e la misericordia vi accompagni
Badessa


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ahi, Ahai, la badessa vuole efettuare un controllo da dietro le grate?


 
Bruja è peggio dell'ispettore delle tasse, ma troviamo un fornetto anche per lei, tanto non si accorge nessuno della sua assenza


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> è quello che temo, e comunque sia, se anche passassi le "eliminatorie", chi mi garantirebbe la morte di vecchiaia????
> 
> Preferisco fare il procacciatore, ti procuro la materia prima, così libero il campo


Grazie, caro. Ti terrò presente come procacciatore quando sarò sola e abbandonata , Sigh!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Grazie, caro. Ti terrò presente come procacciatore quando sarò sola e abbandonata , Sigh!!!


Ti sottolineo che il mio servizio è gratuito, quindi chiama pure quando ti serve vedere il campionario


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Come sei caro*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti sottolineo che il mio servizio è gratuito, quindi chiama pure quando ti serve vedere il campionario


 
Quando rimarrò a corto di argomenti ricorrerò al Postal Market, sezione intimo maschile!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*e tutto acquista un senso:*

"l'unico "


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

La micetta ha  esaurito la vena poetica ... è venerdì pure per lei!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Va bene*

Istituiamo anche il telefono amico del convento............ Canna del gas.24.24  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troverete giorno e notte una persona disponibile e gentile che ascolterà le vostre magagne, vi darà delle dritte e vi farà recapitare al vostro indirizzo una immaginetta sacra con il vostro santo protettore e con le indulgenze del caso.
Astenersi traditori abituali e recidivi, rompipalle di latta, ereditiere smutandate, furbetti del forum-quartierino ed azzeccagarbugli sui generis (speriamo che la Compos non se ne abbia a male se no mi tocca di andare in ginocchio al Divino Amore per dimostrarle la mia totale buonafede)    

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*

a voglia a camminà ....per il Divino Amore....è da mo' che cammino...se vuoi ti aspetto alla prossima curva sorella...

_orpo pero'...i tuoi piedini...._

ci vuole un cavallo..okkei...



Lanciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii muovete...su' a mammà...sella l'equinus ....

e su'..su..con quel sigaro sempre appicciato..muovete!'


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a voglia a camminà ....per il Divino Amore....è da mo' che cammino...se vuoi ti aspetto alla prossima curva sorella...
> 
> _orpo pero'...i tuoi piedini...._
> 
> ...


 
a chi dovrei far montare il mio destriero????


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*messere*



lancillotto ha detto:


> a chi dovrei far montare il mio destriero????


 

proprio tutto bisogna spiegarti...tutto..(quella povera Santa donna di tua moglie)


allora: per la strada del Divino Amore io camminavo con un ciuccio...mi fermai ad una curva per aspettare Badessa che avrebbe dovuto raggiungermi con quel cavallo che le avresti dovuto imprestare Tu , Messere.

In pellegrinaggio entrambe verso il divino ammmore perchè dovevamo espiare e i peccati veniali che quelli , forse, capitali..hai capito mo' si o no? ))


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> proprio tutto bisogna spiegarti...tutto..(quella povera Santa donna di tua moglie)
> 
> 
> allora: per la strada del Divino Amore io camminavo con un ciuccio...mi fermai ad una curva per aspettare Badessa che avrebbe dovuto raggiungermi con quel cavallo che le avresti dovuto imprestare Tu , Messere.
> ...


Mi stavi proprio aspettando allora......

Per quanto riguarda il cavallo, avevo intuito, ma volevo essere sicuro perchè la badessa è più facile che vada sotto il cavallo più che sopra......... hai presente una badessa con un paio di ferri tatuati in viso???


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi stavi proprio aspettando allora......
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il cavallo, avevo intuito, ma volevo essere sicuro perchè la badessa è più facile che vada sotto il cavallo più che sopra......... hai presente una badessa con un paio di ferri tatuati in viso???


 
io aspettavo,,, e aspetto ancora ...Badessa col cavallo tuo. L'unico che ha un cavallo qui dentro sei tu. 

Non tu col cavallo di badessa.


e perchè mai dovrebbe avere tatuati due zoccoloni sulla guancia?


che le hai fatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , confessa!


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> io aspettavo,,, e aspetto ancora ...Badessa col cavallo tuo. L'unico che ha un cavallo qui dentro sei tu.
> 
> Non tu col cavallo di badessa.
> 
> ...


 
Lascia perdere, a parte che preferirei un mulo che quel ronzino sferragliante, ma ti pare che mi posso presentare nei santuari con quel mucchio di latta? Mi fanno entrare dalla porta di servizio per  fornitori dei maniscalchi e dei fabbri.
Il mio è un Convento piccino e non molto importante, ma ho anch'io un decoro da difendere; roba che mi chiedono se ho ritirato uno stock di Simmenthal e gli ho tolto l'etichetta........ 
Badessa


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, *a parte che preferirei un mulo* che quel ronzino sferragliante, ma ti pare che mi posso presentare nei santuari con quel mucchio di latta? Mi fanno entrare dalla porta di servizio per fornitori dei maniscalchi e dei fabbri.
> Il mio è un Convento piccino e non molto importante, ma ho anch'io un decoro da difendere; roba che mi chiedono se ho ritirato uno stock di Simmenthal e gli ho tolto l'etichetta........
> Badessa










Ma Bady... da te certe affermazioni!!! 

Ma che è la primavera???


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*cowtrotto boy*



trottolino ha detto:


> Ma Bady... da te certe affermazioni!!!
> 
> Ma che è la primavera???


 
ha scritto MULO...leggi il labbiale cawboy...con la EMME .


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ha scritto MULO...leggi il labbiale cawboy...con la EMME .

























Ok, Ok mi arrendo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ok, Ok mi arrendo!!!


di già...gli uomini di una volta.....

 questi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lo erano!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*a miciolidia*

_Madonna santa sta emme mi inquieta..ma non la potevo cercare un po' piu' grande?_


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2007)

*Micio.........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> _Madonna santa sta emme mi inquieta..ma non la potevo cercare un po' piu' grande?_


Ti prego questa basta e avanza........ roba che se era in corsivo ci facevi ritornare al ventennio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti prego questa basta e avanza........ roba che se era in corsivo ci facevi ritornare al ventennio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  bella questa!

hai ragggione ...un motivo in piu' per toglierla di mezzo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

*un pensiero per te Micia*

...sono contenta di saperti felice!...te lo meriti...spero anche io di poter un giorno scrivere un post così...e comunicarvi tanta gioia invece delle solite fregnacce....


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2007)

*Clessidra cara,grazie.*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...sono contenta di saperti felice!...te lo meriti...spero anche io di poter un giorno scrivere un post così...e comunicarvi tanta gioia invece delle solite fregnacce....


Non credere che non esistano anche in me momenti di profondissimo sconforto...è che quando ci sono energie riesco a reagire e mi faccio felice di mille cose, piccole sai..non credere che siano miracoli..

altre volte sono k.o. 

é solo la nostra capacità di reagire che fa la differenza , la realtà non fa sconti a nessuno e nemmeno il tempo...

e poi le tue non sono fregnacce cara Clessidra, sono l'espressione di un momento che si puo' trasformare solo se lo vuoi tu..gira la clessidra, e prova a pensare a quello che ami intorno a te e osservalo...non distrattamente pero'..mettiti con impegno ad ascoltarti..e vedrai che questi attimi arriveranno..eccome se arrivano...

se ti dicessi i motivi per cui quella sera ero cosi felice, li troveresti assai banali, e ppure avrei avuto diecimila altri motivi per non esserlo e seriamente...ma arriva il momento in cui dici basta! 

Ora ci sono io che posso riempirmi di attimi di serenità..e tutto acquista _quel _senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2007)

*bello*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non credere che non esistano anche in me momenti di profondissimo sconforto...è che quando ci sono energie riesco a reagire e mi faccio felice di mille cose, piccole sai..non credere che siano miracoli..
> 
> altre volte sono k.o.
> 
> ...











​


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2007)

*ti tengo d'occhio sai...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


un bacio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non credere che non esistano anche in me momenti di profondissimo sconforto...è che quando ci sono energie riesco a reagire e mi faccio felice di mille cose, piccole sai..non credere che siano miracoli..
> 
> altre volte sono k.o.
> 
> ...


capisco bene cosa vuoi dire...anche io prima di infilarmi in questa storia riuscivo a godere di quegli attimi...anche se cose semplici mi rendevano serena...Adesso ho nostalgia di una risata, ho nostalgia della serenità di un tramonto, ho nostalgia di tutto ciò che la vita offre ogni giorno e ho paura della vita...so che è un momento...so che prima o poi passerà...ne ho passate tante e ce l'ho sempre fatta ad uscirne...non è certo la prima volta che soffro per amore o altro...ma questa volta mi sento proprio a terra...perchè ho creduto e mi sono lasciata andare compleamente, senza freni...avevo fiducia in lui...il fatto di sapere che mi abbia mentito sul suo matrimonio stabilito...non solo mi fa star male ma mi ha fatto perdere la fiducia in me stessa, la capacità di poter capire chi ho di fronte e ho paura di non riuscire a fidarmi più di nessuno...E non posso fare altro che pensare a quel momento...a quel matrimonio...è un pensiero fisso di giorno e di notte...penso alla felicità di lei...e chissà se un giorno potrò anch'io sposarmi...è sempre stao il mio sogno da bambina...avere una famiglia e dei bambini...
un bacio micia e grazie di tutto (scusa se ancora una volta le mie fregnacce vengono fuori)......


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Clessy......*

Che ti sia lasciata andare imprudentemente inutile lo ribadisca, lui forse era prevedibile o forse recitava bene...............perchè sia chiaro, qualunque cosa tu creda lui aveva il suo bel ruolo per riscuotere i suoi piaceri.
La più grande stupidaggine p quella di perdere la fiducia in te stessa. e perchè, perchè hai creduto ad un millanmtatore, ad uno che ha dato una sguardo alle sue convenienze ed ha scelto. Mi pare giusto che tu sia più prudfente, ma è ingiusto che tu penalizzi chi verrà dopo di lui per pregiudizio. Devi essere attenta e valutare le persone, ma aver incontrato un furbacchione non significa che siano tutti così e te lo dimostrano alcuni utenti di questo forum che sono stati a loro volta "raggirati" da gentili donzelle .......
Quel cavolo di matrimonio te lo devio scordarwe....... accidenti vuoi metterti in testa che si stanno accasando uno per interesse dell'altro. Lui fa un bel matrimonio di facciata e lei trova quello che se la sposa..........perchè rischia di diventare quello che si dice "una primipara attempata" cioè fare figli sdopo l'età fisiologicamente consigliabile............e lei se ne intende!!!
Prova a pensarli in questa veste anzichè montarti la testa per il matrimonio sceneggiata che stanno facendo............. un vero apparato che forse maschera la mancanza spirituale di quel che un matrimonio significa. 
Tu avrai la tua famiglia ed i tuoi figli, ma proprio in virtù della loro futura presenza hai il dovere di uscira da questa steppa sentimentale in cui archi di trionfo di cartone e feste entusiasmanti ricordano i matrimoni-spettacolo di un tempo, quelli fatti per convenienza dove la cosa più interessante era la cerimonia, il dopo, a chi importava? A volte neppure ai novelli sposi!!
Un matrimonio del genere lo ha fatto mia cugina, socialmente invidiabile, si leva molti capricci, era perfino convinta che fosse amore............... all'epoca se ne convinceva, adesso anocra se ne pente in retrospettiva e invidia chi ha molto meno, ma assai di più di ciò che a lei manca! Non dico altro perchè potresti pensare che lo scrivo solo per convincerti........ 
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che ti sia lasciata andare imprudentemente inutile lo ribadisca, lui forse era prevedibile o forse recitava bene...............perchè sia chiaro, qualunque cosa tu creda lui aveva il suo bel ruolo per riscuotere i suoi piaceri.
> La più grande stupidaggine p quella di perdere la fiducia in te stessa. e perchè, perchè hai creduto ad un millanmtatore, ad uno che ha dato una sguardo alle sue convenienze ed ha scelto. Mi pare giusto che tu sia più prudfente, ma è ingiusto che tu penalizzi chi verrà dopo di lui per pregiudizio. Devi essere attenta e valutare le persone, ma aver incontrato un furbacchione non significa che siano tutti così e te lo dimostrano alcuni utenti di questo forum che sono stati a loro volta "raggirati" da gentili donzelle .......
> Quel cavolo di matrimonio te lo devio scordarwe....... accidenti vuoi metterti in testa che si stanno accasando uno per interesse dell'altro. Lui fa un bel matrimonio di facciata e lei trova quello che se la sposa..........perchè rischia di diventare quello che si dice "una primipara attempata" cioè fare figli sdopo l'età fisiologicamente consigliabile............e lei se ne intende!!!
> 
> ...


_Lo spero Bruja, ma è così difficile riuscire a crederci...alle volte mi sembra che lui sia finalmente felice senza di me....Non lo so...mi sento inutile...mi sento di non essere stata nulla per lui....di aver investito tante energie per nulla!!!almeno sapere che lui ogni tanto mi pensa ancora mi farebbe meno male...._
Per il resto tranquilla...se mai mi puoi convincere solo del fatto che sei un tesoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e quanto vorrei avessi ragione...
baci


----------

